# extene estplatte von Trekstor läßt sich nicht installieren



## klandestino (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer externen Festplatte von Trekstor.
Die Platte ist neu und soll auf an einem Laptop mit win xp angeschloßen werden.

Wenn ich die Platte wie in der Anleitung beschrieben anschließe, erscheint sie zwar im Gerätemanager unter "Laufwerke" als "Laufwerk" ( neben neben dem Laufwerk C:\\ ), auf dem Arbeitsplatz von win erscheint nichts. 

Wenn ich im Gerätemanager auf das Laufwerk mit der rechten Maustaste auf Eigenschaften gehe "Reiter"  Treiber auswähle, steht dort keine Treiber vorhanden für dieses Gerät. Was sind das für Treiber und wo bekomm ich die her ?
Laut Trekstor benötigt die Festplatte keine Treiber weil die von Windows kommen.

Mir ist nicht klar , ob das der Fehler ist warum das Teil nicht läuft und welche Treiber ich benötige. Der Support von Trekstor ist der MEinung das es einen Windowssache ist und können so auch nicht helfen.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar,
viele Grüße


----------



## octo124 (31. Juli 2005)

XP braucht keine Treiber - die hat es schon - sondern dich in Persona in der Datenträgerverwaltung:
Systemsteuerung-Leistung/Wartung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerverwaltung ist der Pfad, auf dem du wandeln musst.
Rechtsklick auf die externe HD - Rest ist selbsterklärend
Partitionieren und Formatieren.


----------



## klandestino (31. Juli 2005)

danke octo, nur taucht die externe in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht auf.
Windows erkennt sie nur im Gerätemanager und dort nicht namentlich sondern nur mit "LAufwerk"

viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## octo124 (31. Juli 2005)

Also, wenn im Gerätemanager richtig erkannt, dann steht sie auch in der DV, scrolle einfach mal in dem kleinen Fenster.
Zur Not bei laufendem XP per "Hardware sicher entfernen" abstöpseln und neu anstecken.

Und da sind wir schon beim Kommenden:
Wenn du das Teil eingerichtet hast, unter Arbeitsplatz - LW - Eigenschaften - schnelle Dateiindizierung deaktivieren, Systemwiederherstellung für dieses LW dito und ebenso automatische Virenüberwachung = nur manuell.
Diverse Posts im Netz berichten von Probs = zerschossene Partitionstabelle, welches ich evt. auf obiges zurückführe.


----------



## klandestino (31. Juli 2005)

nö du , in der DV stehen nur meine C.\\ und das DVD LAufwerk.
Da gibt es nichts zu suchen.
Im Gerätemanager Eigenschaften steht das das Gerät nicht betriebsbereit ist weil die Treiber fehlen. Nur welche, das ist ein Laufwerk, Windows müßte die Dinger selbst installieren wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Andrea


----------



## Duddle (31. Juli 2005)

Ich wette, das ist diese externe mit 3er USB Hub?

Wir haben auf Arbeit die selbe bestellt, ich sollte sie testen und auf 3 Rechnern wurde sie nicht erkannt (XP Home und XP Pro). Also zurückgeschickt.
Drei Tage später ruft mich ein Freund an, hat die selbe Platte gekauft und wird nicht erkannt. Probehalber haben wir die nochmal bei meinem Laptop getestet - nix. Ab in den Laden und umgetauscht.


Falls es dieses Gerät ist (dürften doch um die 250 Gig sein? mit USB Hub?), schlage ich einen Umtausch vor. Oder du wartest auf Support von Trekstor (von denen wir nach 3 Wochen immer noch keine Antwort erhalten haben  )


Duddle


----------



## klandestino (1. August 2005)

Hi Duddle, du machst mut
Aber so isses.
Ich weigere mich ein funktionierendes System neu aufzulegen.
Allerdings habe ich wenig alternativen, ich brauch eine externe festplatte, die ist von Trekstor 80 Gbyte USB Storage 2.0 heißt die.
Trekstor erzählt nur immer daselbe, muß ein Windows Problem sein.

vg

Andrea


----------

